# Manzanita Burl Chrome Metro



## ssgmeader (Apr 6, 2013)

So Manbuckwal was kind enough to send me a piece of Manzanita Burl. Feeling the itch today, and with all the awesome pen and finishing discussions I decided to do a kit I'd never done before with a wood I'd never done before. So a trip to the local woodcrafters we go. I bought 2 Metro Fountain pen kits 1 in gold 1 in chrome ... a)Never turned a Metro b) Never turned a fountain (only ball points and roller balls). Based on all the recent finishing threads, I decided to give CA a chance again. (Honestly I've had poor luck with this finish) usually I sand to 600 and use Mylands friction polish. I also decided to try the micro mesh system for the first time. So this was the result.

Manzanita Burl turned between centers- sanded to 600, 6 coats of CA, then wet sanded through all the micro mesh. Then 2 coats of Mylands Friction polish. I had some issues with the finish on the cap (I accidently under turned one side) Because I also bought a Easy Rough and it was my first time using a square carbide bit...(but boy does hat leave a nice finish) I was able to start right away @ 350 grit!! I had some clouding in 2 small pit areas and Im sure it's because I was to lazy to turn the speed on my lathe down (I couldn't find my stupid allen wrench to loosen the pulley system)

Comments and honest feedback are more than appreciated (its the only way to get better), on anything from the kit choice, to the pictures taken...I'm working on getting better at this too) 

[attachment=22512]

[attachment=22513]


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 6, 2013)

You did a terrible job....send it to me and I will see that it is discarded properly!!!!! Inspiration to me, my lathe arrives Monday and I already have everything else to do pens and stoppers. Hope my CA finish comes out like yours. Great job.

Where did you get the clear plastic display stand thing?


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 6, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> You did a terrible job....send it to me and I will see that it is discarded properly!!!!! Inspiration to me, my lathe arrives Monday and I already have everything else to do pens and stoppers. Hope my CA finish comes out like yours. Great job.
> 
> Where did you get the clear plastic display stand thing?



That one was off of ExoticBlanks.com you can find them else where but I liked theirs the best.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it looks great!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 6, 2013)

Adrian, If you underturned it at all, you did a very good job of build-up to get it back to size. I use 10 coats when I do a CA finish to add depth and shine to my pens. My overall impression....Nice kit, beautiful blank, fit looks very nearly perfect, very good job. I like it.


----------



## rhossack (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the manzanita ... nice job and a great looking FP


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

They look very well done.
Too bad the props take the eye away from the product.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> They look very well done.
> Too bad the props take the eye away from the product.
> 
> Les



Aha ok see and I know when Les does his photo's it's just the pens. I've seen them done both ways for instance on Exotic Blanks.com they have the Atrax on some books ect ect, I've done it more to support the pen for photographing because I don't have a light box yet. My question to Les is then is how do you set up your caps on 2 piece pens?


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 7, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > They look very well done.
> ...



This works for me.

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01445.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01306-001.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06564.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01211.jpg

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



I like it, I have that same stand in the last photo but I hadn't thought of de capping the pen and putting it in the stand upside down


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 14, 2013)

Adrian it looks great to me !!! Sorry it took me this long to find it !! I will definitely be cutting more pen blanks out of manz  How was the wood to turn ? Thanks for posting pics !!!


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the choice of kit with the manzanita...it looks really nice!
Manzanita burl is one of my favorites.

Thanks for sharing it.

Karl


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 15, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



Great suggestion on photos...gave me some ideas to improve my pen photos.
Thanks


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 15, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Adrian it looks great to me !!! Sorry it took me this long to find it !! I will definitely be cutting more pen blanks out of manz  How was the wood to turn ? Thanks for posting pics !!!



It was good, nice hard tight grain turned real well. I know you said it had some checks but the little ones were at the end of the blank and got chopped off anyway. So nothing to even ca.


----------

